# Show me the things you made for your mice!



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

I have seen some homemade cages out there, and would like to see all of the homemade things you have for your mice and the creative solutions. Nomatter what, as long as it is homemade.

I made a couple of houses for mine, as it is hard to find houses where you can lift the roof and peak to see if the kids are alright.

I am pretty proud :mrgreen:

They look like this:














































So what did you make :?:


----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

tobucket







.com/albums/ee459/George_Stainforth/Photo0360.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Mine aren't as fancy as yours, but here they are!

Homemade cage









Popsicle sticks are SO useful!!  









I <3 boxes!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## NuttySian (Sep 1, 2010)

Found some cheap A4 fleece packs at HobbyCraft so decided to get some and attempt to sew some stuff! 3 hammocks and 1 matching tube done so far. They're not perfect but am pleased lol.


----------



## Pumpkinsmousery (Apr 14, 2011)

I would show you my monstrosity of a cage but it wont let me upload my photos, grrr. But it was a hard plastic box that i've converted but the lid has been disagreeing with me so its ended up looking a bit rough is one way to put it :lol:


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)




----------

